

The BitTorrent Revolution - jaybol
http://mozy.com/infographics/a-history-of-bittorrent/

======
Asa-Nisse
Regarding the 3.5 musd each figure... I just want to point out that the
industry, err, bought, err, judges was much sneakier than that.

Only one person behind the pirate bay actually has any assets worth seizing.
So they made the fine collective, if one person does not pay his part the
others have to fill in.

In effect this makes three already poor people bankrupt and one quite wealthy
also very bankrupt :)

The pirate bay will have a new trial in Sweden conveniently scheduled after
the elections in a higher instance.

------
daniel02216
Cool graphic. They misspelled 'attorneys' though. Also, Valve doesn't use
bittorrent, they just have a bunch of servers.

~~~
Zev
I think the confusion comes from Bram Cohen apparently having worked at Valve
on their CDN for a bit;
[http://www.nytimes.com/2004/02/12/technology/circuits/12shar...](http://www.nytimes.com/2004/02/12/technology/circuits/12shar.html)

